# Anyone know about gloss paint ??



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

Having a room decorated by a pro. Deal is I have to get materials.
He has specified Dulux 'one coat' as (he says) it really is a one coat that works.
I, in my ignorance, am thinking that surely there must be other equally good paints.
What think you ?


----------



## Tom... (22 Jun 2021)

Sorry, are you asking about one coat paint or gloss paint?

We like Little Greene paint.


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Jun 2021)

It's been a while since I used a Dulux One Coat gloss paint, it was awful! 
It may have improved since then but I wouldn't specify it on a job. If you use the water based type be prepared for a low level of gloss and ensure that there is thoruogh preparation especially if going over oil based paint.
I think it odd that a 'Pro' wants to use a retail (ie non trade) paint, I'm sure One Coat is only sold in retail tins. 
Whatever you use, good preparation is the key to a good long lasting finish. It's the hard dirty bit, the bit where short cuts are taken!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2021)

I’d question the use of “ One Coat “ too, especially by a “ professional “ 
I’ve seen Leyland Trade paint used a lot.


----------



## newts (22 Jun 2021)

I don't know any professional decorators who'd recommend one coat gloss? They tend to be thick & gloopy to apply. Traditional 2 coat systems give a superior & smoother finish.


----------



## Peugeotrider (22 Jun 2021)

He only wants it for speed on the job...not quality imo


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jun 2021)

My father was a painter and decorator for over 50 years. He always used Dulux and would not touch one coat paint. Your painter wants to use it for speed. If you tell him you want it undercoating and then glossing he will probably charge you twice the price for his time. If he does. Find somebody else to do it.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

Have you asked the decorator _why_ he is specifying this paint?


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jun 2021)

It's shiny.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2021)

I've never found a good one coat paint, I tend to use Wilko's paint, all good quality.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

Tom... said:


> Sorry, are you asking about one coat paint or gloss paint?
> 
> We like Little Greene paint.


One coat gloss for doors and skirting boards etc.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Have you asked the decorator _why_ he is specifying this paint?


I was out. It was MrsD he spoke to.
He was recommended to us.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2021)

In my experience, not only does it not cover as well as normal 2 coat, it never seems to last as long, Within a year or 2 it starts to lose its shine and often discolours if it's white.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2021)

I don't know any professional painter that would use Dulux One coat. Get him to use Benjamin Moore paints, proper job!


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2021)

i would just paint it all myself......no way i would pay for a painter


----------



## neil_merseyside (22 Jun 2021)

I have just been doing some decorating and was given some Dulux one coat gloss and I now know why I was gifted it! The stuff was absolutely rubbish, it wasn't a dense finish instead a bit translucent and needed an undercoat to cover well (so pointless), it was awful to apply (not your problem) and not all that glossy which defeats the object really. Went to local paint specialist and they recommended Johnson's Aqua (and Leyland Trade) and the Johnson's did a good job, though that's undercoat and top coat.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jun 2021)

Gloss seems to have fallen out of favour, I assume because since the nasties have been taken out, it seems to go yellow a lot quicker. Like others, I would question any pro wanting to use One Coat. Me, I go for a trade satin with separate undercoat. You will be doing two coats anyway, one coat is never really one coat.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2021)

I don't know of any 'pro' decorator who'd use '1 coat' paint


----------



## neil_merseyside (22 Jun 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Gloss seems to have fallen out of favour, I assume because since the nasties have been taken out, it seems to go yellow a lot quicker.


Gloss became really poor once they reduced the nasties, but even smelly gloss out of daylight yellowed, water based paint doesn't yellow but neither does it cover or flow (I use Floetrol 10%). Water based gloss is soft and wears, though it is easily retouchable. Satin finish is tougher, Polyvine decorators varnish (gloss, satin or matt) will make the surface much more durable.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2021)

I won't be using a matt type finish again - very difficult to wipe clean and just absorbs dirty marks. Just been over our doors with Screw-fix degreaser solution - the only thing that will clean them up.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Jun 2021)

I hate a matt finish for skirting boards etc including on bikes.
In the process of slowing removing all of from my house as we decorate the rooms, previous owners in an attempt to sell painted everything in white matt paint.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> i would just paint it all myself......no way i would pay for a painter


Well obviously that is the answer.
But, aged 74 with the problems we have, that is not an option.
You are welcome to come and paint ours if you wish.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> My father was a painter and decorator for over 50 years. He always used Dulux and would not touch one coat paint. Your painter wants to use it for speed. If you tell him you want it undercoating and then glossing *he will probably charge you twice the price for his time. If he does. Find somebody else to do it*.



I'm only a DIYer but I know preparation, undercoating followed by gloss takes longer than "one coat." I would expect to be charged twice the price if the job was going to take twice as long.

It is his time he's selling.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Having a room decorated by a pro. Deal is I have to get materials.
> He has specified Dulux 'one coat' as (he says) it really is a one coat that works.
> I, in my ignorance, am thinking that surely there must be other equally good paints.
> What think you ?


I once had a "pro" recommended by a neighbour to decorate a bathroom. He did a terrible job, took the cheque we left in good faith and did a runner. I spent a weekend putting the job right. Be careful.

I would be suspicious of any "pro" who wants to use Dulux be as there are many far better paints. I've yet to find a true "one coat" paint and never use Dulux - it's awful paint.


----------



## jowwy (23 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well obviously that is the answer.
> But, aged 74 with the problems we have, that is not an option.
> You are welcome to come and paint ours if you wish.


ahhh age is but a number dave7......you can do it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> ahhh age is but a number dave7......you can do it


Well jowwy.....when/if you get to 74 and have our problems then feel free to comment.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2021)

Never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## icowden (23 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He has specified Dulux 'one coat' as (he says) it really is a one coat that works.



I'm with everyone else. If he's a proper decorator then the best finish is going to be an undercoat and a proper gloss (whether water based or VOC).
Leyland do a Trade One Coat gloss, but I couldn't find a dulux one.


----------



## Hicky (23 Jun 2021)

At work the painters use Leyland one coat.....they're round every few years, they never use white. Any one coat gloss will be yellowish soon enough.
I've used Johnstones interior hardwearing gloss(I have kids). Its is superb, the downside is the odour and it takes a while to dry.....however it lasts and gives a good gloss finish.


----------



## jowwy (23 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well jowwy.....when/if you get to 74 and have our problems then feel free to comment.


my comment was in jest @Dave7 ......hopefully i will reach the grand age of 74+, but who know's hey.......maybe a disgruntled cycle chatter might do me in lol


----------

